# Going rate



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

I have just had a new list sent to me with prices of DWA snakes that i hope to have in when the unit is open a new snake as come on the list and i was looking to know what the going rate was 

What is the going rate of 
Ophiophagus Hannah witch is captive bred 

cheers 

Andy


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

who bred it?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

SiUK said:


> who bred it?


I dont have a clue to be honest it is on one of my trade lists and just says 
captive bread next to its name


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Ophiophagus Hannah witch is captive bred



I thought witches used black cats?:lol2:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I thought witches used black cats?:lol2:


 And a broom stick to fly i only put up what it sed on the list i have know clew about DWA snakes but to me i think its bollocks that they are captive bred to be honest but i thougth it was a valid question to ask


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> And a broom stick to fly i only put up what it sed on the list i have know clew about DWA snakes but to me i think its bollocks that they are captive bred to be honest but i thougth it was a valid question to ask


I'd be real suspicious of a trade list with that error on it, I agree its afair question.

Not that many people experienced enough and legal to own a King.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I'd be real suspicious of a trade list with that error on it, I agree its afair question.
> 
> Not that many people experienced enough and legal to own a King.


thank you for the replyi think it was a bit doggey myself as i never herd of CB kings around like that so ill stay clear of that one then are alot of DWA snakes in the pet trade WC or is it mainly CB now or CF


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

King cobras have been bred a few times in Europe, but if the animals are imports from Asia, then there is a very high chance the babies will be captive hatched but certainly not captive bred, although they will be sold to the importers as CB. During the breeding season, exporters will pay local people to show them where nests have been built so that they can raid them and take the eggs back to their facility for incubation. I have visited a number of exporters in both Malaysia and Indonesia who do this.

Also, without being rude but something i feel neccessary to point out, you also say you have no clue about DWA snakes, yet you want to purchase a species that, as babies are extremely delicate and have a highly specific diet, and as adults, regularly attain lengths of 14ft, are highly aggressive and again, depedning on the individual animal, can also be difficult to feed. If your interested in stocking DWA species at your unit, it might be best to start off with something a bit more appropriate than a King cobra!

cheers, Tom


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> King cobras have been bred a few times in Europe, but if the animals are imports from Asia, then there is a very high chance the babies will be captive hatched but certainly not captive bred, although they will be sold to the importers as CB. During the breeding season, exporters will pay local people to show them where nests have been built so that they can raid them and take the eggs back to their facility for incubation. I have visited a number of exporters in both Malaysia and Indonesia who do this.
> 
> Also, without being rude but something i feel neccessary to point out, you also say you have no clue about DWA snakes, yet you want to purchase a species that, as babies are extremely delicate and have a highly specific diet, and as adults, regularly attain lengths of 14ft, are highly aggressive and again, depedning on the individual animal, can also be difficult to feed. If your interested in stocking DWA species at your unit, it might be best to start off with something a bit more appropriate than a King cobra!
> 
> cheers, Tom


thank you Tom for the post and also the information that you provided my plan is after i have been open for around 6 to 12 months is to then bulid a purpose built hot room were if i can employ a person that has a DWA collection and is able to work in a safe manner while in the hot room i would not be happy to even import kings if the person i employ to run the hot room has know first hand skills with this type of snake most of the DWA i would be looking at stocking would be vipers this part of the unit is only penciled into my plan but if i feel at the time that it will not be nesserey and i am unable to employ a person with the correct skills then no DWA will be stocked at all


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> thank you Tom for the post and also the information that you provided my plan is after i have been open for around 6 to 12 months is to then bulid a purpose built hot room were if i can employ a person that has a DWA collection and is able to work in a safe manner while in the hot room i would not be happy to even import kings if the person i employ to run the hot room has know first hand skills with this type of snake most of the DWA i would be looking at stocking would be vipers this part of the unit is only penciled into my plan but if i feel at the time that it will not be nesserey and i am unable to employ a person with the correct skills then no DWA will be stocked at all


omg i hope viperlover doesnt read that post! lol


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> omg i hope viperlover doesnt read that post! lol


 
*NOT A CHANCE IN HELL HE HAS :lol2:*


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

very very unlikely captive bred, if most the trade sheet is WC then the chances of this particular snake being CB is incredibly low


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

STReptiles said:


> very very unlikely captive bred, if most the trade sheet is WC then the chances of this particular snake being CB is incredibly low


iv gathered that after the great post that Tom posted


----------



## clockworkorange (May 30, 2007)

Azemiops said:


> King cobras have been bred a few times in Europe, but if the animals are imports from Asia, then there is a very high chance the babies will be captive hatched but certainly not captive bred, although they will be sold to the importers as CB. During the breeding season, exporters will pay local people to show them where nests have been built so that they can raid them and take the eggs back to their facility for incubation. I have visited a number of exporters in both Malaysia and Indonesia who do this.


I was going to write something very similar! most CB snakes appearing on exporters lists from Asia are actually captive hatched and not captive bred. And when you know the trading value of a baby king compared to most other species, it's worth for a trader to raid the nests... tough babies to raise though, and I have spent hours and hours trying to get them to eat house gecko tails and stuff like that without having to force feed them. But they are the cutest things ever when they start to hood!!


----------



## gl3n (Oct 22, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> I dont have a clue to be honest it is on one of my trade lists and just says
> captive bread next to its name


Did it actually say *C*aptive *B*red or was it written lower case (cb) meaning captive born


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

gl3n said:


> Did it actually say *C*aptive *B*red or was it written lower case (cb) meaning captive born


On the list it says CB babies but i now know from the DWA keepers on here that is most likley not the coase


----------

